#ubuntu-us-wi 2010-11-04
<douglasawh-work> so, it looks like I should be able to update DNS without samba, but it doesn't appear to be working.  How do I do that?
<douglasawh-work> we have multiple DNS suffixes
<douglasawh-work> the one I am trying to us is dhcp.epic.com which did not exist before
#ubuntu-us-wi 2010-11-05
<douglasawh-work> this is specifically what I'm trying to translate from Windows-speak to Linux http://pastebin.com/v1ypjtUg
#ubuntu-us-wi 2010-11-06
<nickmoeck> How often does the ubuntu-wisconsin.org syndicated page update? I published a new post a while ago and its not there
<dwhitfie> any questions on OpenSUSE for our presenter?
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-10-31
<Cheesehead> Well, my brain is already full from UDS stuff...
<h00k> oh, hello.
<Cheesehead> hello
<h00k> so, I I had some family emergencies and a funeral (unrelated), I need to catch up on that hilight
<Cheesehead> So sorry for the emergencies. Funerals are always fun (well, two I've been to really were...)
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-11-01
<h00k> hi.
<Cheesehead> h00k: Any problems or issues with the meetng minutes? I got all the action items right?
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-11-02
<h00k> Cheesehead: I can't say I have, but I will very shortly
<Cheesehead> h00k: RGR
<h00k> I want two of me
<h00k> Cheesehead: it looks good, I didn't send out the artwork call.
<h00k> That should get postponed
<Cheesehead> h00k: RGR
<h00k> Cheesehead: How are you?
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-11-03
<h00k> step 1) google.com
<h00k> step 2) search "do a barrel roll"
<h00k> step 3) ???
<h00k> step 4) profit!
<Cheesehead> The only profit from barrel rolls is if a) You build lousy barrels, and therefore sell more b) You profit from the contents of the barrels...unless the contents are damaged by the rolling.
<Cheesehead> That's why kittens, for example, are rarely transported in barrels
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-11-04
 * Cheesehead is curous if anyone is going to the Milwaukee Ubuntu Hour, which begins in 15 minutes
 * Cheesehead ends the Milwaukee Ubuntu Hour
<Cheesehead> The usual turnout: me.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-11-05
<mikeputnam> Cheesehead: needs more free beer.
<Cheesehead> mikeputnam: That's not a bad idea...
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-10-27
<tsimonq2> h00k: I sent the email. It would be awesome if you could attend.
<h00k> mornings
<h00k> tsimonq2: yeah, that'd be cool!
<tsimonq2> h00k: looks like Tuesday the 3rd is a pretty common date. Let's go with that
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-10-28
<tsimonq2> h00k: so are we good for Tuesday?
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-10-29
<h00k> tsimonq2: it looks like most people will be available then, yeah
<tsimonq2> h00k: ok :)
<tsimonq2> h00k: then it's official :)
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-10-30
<h00k> tsimonq2: it's a good time to announce you're stepping into the LoCo contact role, too
<h00k> tsimonq2: and then I can send out an email to loco-contacts ML about the change
<tsimonq2> YES!
<tsimonq2> Ok! Thank you!
<mikeputnam> howdy folks - forgot about this chan
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: howdy!
<tsimonq2> bai for now
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-10-31
<tsimonq2> /topic Welcome to the Official IRC channel for the Ubuntu US Wisconsin LoCo Team | Join our meet and greet Hangout this Tuesday from 7 PM to 8 PM *CST*. More details here: http://is.gd/UqDXlS | Join the *NEW* mailing list: http://is.gd/dYqnkC | Take a look at our wiki page here:  http://is.gd/Qi8ry5 | Please mind the guidelines: http://is.gd/r3bNJS | This channel is publicly logged: http://is.gd/qsmiqS
<tsimonq2> aww
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-wi to: Welcome to the Official IRC channel for the Ubuntu US Wisconsin LoCo Team | Join our meet and greet Hangout this Tuesday from 7 PM to 8 PM *CST*. More details here: http://is.gd/UqDXlS | Join the *NEW* mailing list: http://is.gd/dYqnkC | Take a look at our wiki page here: http://is.gd/Qi8ry5 | Please mind the guidelines: http://is.gd/r3bNJS | This channel is publicly logged: http://is.gd
<tsimonq2> h00k: ping, changed the topic to have shorter links and to reflect that we have a Hangout this Tuesday
<tsimonq2> #startmeeting
<tsimonq2> #endmeeting
<tsimonq2> hmm
<tsimonq2> h00k: got an agenda good to go, http://is.gd/bNLyRe
<tsimonq2> #startmeeting
<tsimonq2> .
<tsimonq2> #endmeeting
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-11-01
<tsimonq2> 0/ ruzekle
<tsimonq2> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Sun Nov  1 15:56:24 2015 UTC.  The chair is tsimonq2. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<tsimonq2> testinf
<tsimonq2> fsdf
<tsimonq2> asdf
<tsimonq2> sa
<tsimonq2> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sun Nov  1 15:56:36 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-us-wi/2015/ubuntu-us-wi.2015-11-01-15.56.moin.txt
<tsimonq2> yes!
<tsimonq2> h00k: ^
#ubuntu-us-wi 2016-11-05
<wIKloHKjZdsObNS> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfL5KwUuvMc - please don't let this be buried
